# langstroth bee's int topbar



## RocketMan8284 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have built a topbar hive and am wondering if anyone has successfully split a langstroth hive into a topbar, i need to requeen one of my langstroths was thinking of moving to old queen over if possible. I was also wondering what size to make the topbars.

thanks in advance


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

You can do a "shaken swarm" to populate your topbar hive. (I like to make my bars the same length as the Lang hive so the comb can be started in the Lang and laid up with eggs).

In the spring when there is a good nectar flow, find the queen and put her in a queen clip or queen cage. Hang her from one of the topbars. (Preferably one you have some comb on). Shake 10-20 frames of bees into the topbar hive. The nurse bees will stay with the queen. The old forages will return to the old hive. After 3-5 days, let the queen out and put a queen "include" on the hive if they haven't built a massive amount of comb (you don't want them to decide to go somewhere else). After 5 more days you should be able to take the queen include off. If they seem lite on bees, you can shake more nurse bees into the hive from off of brood frames from other hives (I like to spritz them so nobody gets into a fight).


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

I did it this year with a nuc but it was a bit of a PITA. I built the TB to Michael Bush specs. http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshorizontalhives.htm with a pitched roof that had 3 -3/4"supports for the 5/8" sheathing used for the roof (roof covered with shake shingles). I installed the first 3rd of the roof section with plywood so when the top came down it sat directly on top of the landstroth top bars. I let the bees build out 1/2 of the box and finally pulled the langstroth frames and started another nuc.

Lots of propolis (sp?) and bees emerging when opened but smoke kept them down with limited kill. 

I did have an issue with ants but smoke, torch, and icing knife (great for working a TB) kept them in check.

I hope this makes sense. I'm a custom builder so all is in my head and built from pictures. Just make sure your Langstroth frames have holes in the foundation so bees can pass and that you dont cut the bottom short (leave a space at the bottom) like I did.

All worked out in the end. The peaked upper roof allows for homasoat and rigigd insulation


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

rocketman
I really think this would work good plus I can at least hear the sound on this vidio.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETgWMMZr4So
Cheers
gww
Ps Put the ramp right to the top bar hive


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

same bees different shape box.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Ruthie is wise. Listen to Ruthie!

Shaken swarm, especially if you have some old comb. I disagree with her on the "include" discussion, but that's because I am wrong and she is right. Proceed at your own peril.


----------



## RocketMan8284 (Aug 30, 2016)

If I do shaken swarm should I feed them?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I didn't with the swarm I caught and put on foundationless but they leave the hive with food. I wish I had slow fed them cause I believe they would have built up quicker. I don't know about the true answer for your situation. If you smoke them a couple of min before you shake them they may fill up on honey though I have heard this isn't true. What I did also hear is that with young bees in a new place it is good to let a day or two go by so they can get organized in their defences before you feed them so they don't get robbed. I would want to feed them but am not sure of the timeing. If your top bar was big enough you could tie one honey frame from the lang to one of your top bars.

I hope you get comment on your question cause me being new have the same question in my mind. I bet it works for you wether you feed or not though.
Cheers
gww


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

RocketMan8284 said:


> If I do shaken swarm should I feed them?


Unless you do it during your massive spring nectar flow, always feed a split.


----------



## RocketMan8284 (Aug 30, 2016)

thanks for all the help guys i think i will do a shaken swarm but i will cut some honeycomb from a frame and tie it to some topbars hopefully that will encourage them to stay aswell


----------



## kaywould (Aug 18, 2015)

Deleted my post and just started my own thread instead of hijacking this thread


----------

